# My latest great find



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

For all you multiple dog owners I just ordered and received the best leash ever. It is called the Wolf Pack Dog Leash and you can walk multiple dogs with it and it is retractable. I have never used a retractable leash before but I just received this and took the 3 Musketeers out for a walk and so far I love it:thumbsup:.

This is way better than having couplers for them. You can see it at Wolf Pack Dog Leashes by Dog Gone Smart ~ Mans Best Friend.

If anyone already has it, shame on you for not telling me:angry: I have been going crazy trying to walk three dogs without getting all tangled up.:smilie_tischkante:


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

lynda said:


> For all you multiple dog owners I just ordered and received the best leash ever. It is called the Wolf Pack Dog Leash and you can walk multiple dogs with it and it is retractable. I have never used a retractable leash before but I just received this and took the 3 Musketeers out for a walk and so far I love it:thumbsup:.
> 
> This is way better than having couplers for them. You can see it at Wolf Pack Dog Leashes by Dog Gone Smart ~ Mans Best Friend.
> 
> If anyone already has it, shame on you for not telling me:angry: I have been going crazy trying to walk three dogs without getting all tangled up.:smilie_tischkante:


wow--that website wins the award for most annoying ever! lol. I can't get a good look at the thing and how it works--tried all the links.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

camfan said:


> wow--that website wins the award for most annoying ever! lol. I can't get a good look at the thing and how it works--tried all the links.


I agree Erin. It is a frustrating web sight but if you poke around enough you will see a little video on it. I took a few pictures of my three on the leash and a picture of the leash itself. I have taken them out with it several times today, and though it may not be perfect it is the best thing I have come across for walking three dogs.

I keep trying to post pictures but there is a problem, will try again later


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I am happy to read that you find something you like  

I am fine walking the two monsters with two different leashes. They walk side by side in their walks. When Snowy stops for potty breaks, Crystal makes it her potty break as well. It is always Snowy who decides - never Crystal. He is in lead and they do well working as a team  really proud of them. BUT when we travel, oh boy, it is a different story: each has his/her own interests on what to see and when to stop "at the wrong timing" (e.g. having a train to catch..Kat walks fast heading to one direction; one monster wants to go left, the other one wants to stop to sniff). So we figured that this is works best for us ^_^









Kat


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

lynda said:


> For all you multiple dog owners I just ordered and received the best leash ever. It is called the Wolf Pack Dog Leash and you can walk multiple dogs with it and it is retractable. I have never used a retractable leash before but I just received this and took the 3 Musketeers out for a walk and so far I love it:thumbsup:.
> 
> This is way better than having couplers for them. You can see it at Wolf Pack Dog Leashes by Dog Gone Smart ~ Mans Best Friend.
> 
> If anyone already has it, shame on you for not telling me:angry: I have been going crazy trying to walk three dogs without getting all tangled up.:smilie_tischkante:


I found the video by clicking on "The Solution" but it didn't show it close enough. I don't see how you can't get wound up in it (say if one of your dog runs around behind you)...with such a long leash, how do you control them? Anxious to hear more. I am currently using a Pet Walker Plus (for 2 dogs) and the third on her own leash. I was going to see if the PWP had a solution for 3 dogs...


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

*Leash*

I agreed, you cannot see it very good on the web site. I took pictures of my gang on it but for some reason I cannot up load them to this site. I notified administration yesterday but have heard anything back yet. I will keep trying. 

The leash is a retractable leash so you can keep them as close to you as you like or let them have a lot of lead. You can lock the length for what ever distance you want. The whole thing works on the idea of a clothes line pulley. 

I will post pictures of it as soon as I can.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

*Leash pictures*

Here is a leash picture, I hope


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Hopefully posting more pictures. Boy, what a time trying to post them. I had no trouble when I tried to post them of Nationals.:smilie_tischkante::smilie_tischkante::smilie_tischkante:


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Hmmmm...unique for sure.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

lynda said:


> Hopefully posting more pictures. Boy, what a time trying to post them. I had no trouble when I tried to post them of Nationals.:smilie_tischkante::smilie_tischkante::smilie_tischkante:


off topic, but I gotta say this: I haven't seen your fluffs in a loooooooooooong time. So nice to see them again :wub::wub::wub: well done in posting the images  

regarding the leash, again I say, I am happy that you found something that suites you and the babies fine 

hugs
Kat


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

lynda said:


> For all you multiple dog owners I just ordered and received the best leash ever. It is called the Wolf Pack Dog Leash and you can walk multiple dogs with it and it is retractable. I have never used a retractable leash before but I just received this and took the 3 Musketeers out for a walk and so far I love it:thumbsup:.
> 
> This is way better than having couplers for them. You can see it at Wolf Pack Dog Leashes by Dog Gone Smart ~ Mans Best Friend.
> 
> If anyone already has it, shame on you for not telling me:angry: I have been going crazy trying to walk three dogs without getting all tangled up.:smilie_tischkante:


Lynda, I thought you'd found a great deal on a new Coach purse!:smrofl:

I'm disappointed that this thread is about leashes. :biggrin:

Cathy


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Cathy said:


> Lynda, I thought you'd found a great deal on a new Coach purse!:smrofl:
> 
> I'm disappointed that this thread is about leashes. :biggrin:
> 
> Cathy


Cathy, you know me too well:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

lynda said:


> I agree Erin. It is a frustrating web sight but if you poke around enough you will see a little video on it. I took a few pictures of my three on the leash and a picture of the leash itself. I have taken them out with it several times today, and though it may not be perfect it is the best thing I have come across for walking three dogs.
> 
> I keep trying to post pictures but there is a problem, will try again later


Hi Lynda, my name is Pam, not Erin 

Anyway, that does look interesting (your pics w/ your cuties). 

I use the pet walker plus--love that thing. But I only have two. I was interested in the retractable feature on the wolf one, since the pet walker is just a regular leash. 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

camfan said:


> Hi Lynda, my name is Pam, not Erin
> 
> Anyway, that does look interesting (your pics w/ your cuties).
> 
> ...


Sorry Pam, I don't know where I got Erin from:innocent:, I think it's Hunters Mom.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I have a question about the leash since their website is awful and they do a horrible job showing & explaining it...

Judging by your photos (which are great, by the way!) there is the single lead and basically the dogs are attached to little hooks that slide freely on the lead, is that correct? Kind of like a zip line? lol I really love that concept if that is how it works.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

LJSquishy said:


> I have a question about the leash since their website is awful and they do a horrible job showing & explaining it...
> 
> Judging by your photos (which are great, by the way!) there is the single lead and basically the dogs are attached to little hooks that slide freely on the lead, is that correct? Kind of like a zip line? lol I really love that concept if that is how it works.


You got it:thumbsup:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

lynda said:


> You got it:thumbsup:


Woo hoo! I may have to order one soon. Thanks! :chili:


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks for posting the pics...yours show much better than the web. Is it sort of a loose clothesline affect then? The dog on the end is stationery and the other two slide along the same line?


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

*nevermind...shoulda finished reading the thread... D'Oh* *blush*


----------



## coco&nina (May 8, 2008)

ooh, that looks cool. I have something similar, except it's not retractable and it's a coupler. I prefer regular leashes, because I feel it gives me more control. It makes walking my 3 fluffs in the city so much easier!! At first they got twisted up a lot, but after time they learn to walk together. It kind of looks like this:

3 WAY Dog Pet Leash coupler splitters 4 12 & 24"choices - eBay (item 270555701972 end time May-29-10 07:31:36 PDT)


----------

